# econolight



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep. That Commercial Electric junk is better than Econolight these days.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Is it just me or have they really gone down hill since Ruud bought them. I used to use a lot of their stuff but not so much anymore.
> The last instance was that this summer I purchased about ten of their up down lights in white. Of course one goes out. Guess what? "We don't make that anymore". OK but I am sure you saved some back for warranty purposes right? Crickets... I guess I will purchase one in black and hope I can swap the driver. Sad because it is a nice little light.


Ruud the furnace and a/c manufacturer?


----------

